
Hey, I’d Actually Pay For That - jmorin007
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/02/27/hey-id-actually-pay-for-that/
======
kirubakaran
> _Do you think it’s worth it to a pay a bit more for 99.99999% reliability
> has opposed to using some cheap, fly-by-night or free host?_

'Paid' doesn't automatically mean 'better'.

